# Scammer alert



## thrsher (May 22, 2012)

not sure where to put this so i apologize. to anyone that makes WTB threads.

Paul Salveson [email protected] 

that person always emails me saying he has the item i am looking for. he is a scammer and i just want to bring it to anyones attention if you happen to put your email address as an option.


----------



## MetalDaze (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, man. Without going into excrutiating detail, can you give an example of how he's jerked you around?


----------



## thrsher (May 23, 2012)

these are the emails he sends to me on various items i have posted to buy, i always add my email address in the contact

Good day how are you doing still interested,I have it and still in
good working condition and in perfect order. Good price is accepted,if
you are interested in buying from me. Let me know i will email you
some pics and details thanks

C/ERNEST
HEMYNGWAY
7:,2:IZQ.,
LAS PALMAS GRAN
CANARIAISLAS CANARIAS /
SPAIN 35015

then he will send a generic image and say he only does bank/westurn union transfer


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Razzy (May 23, 2012)

IIRC, this guy has been around awhile. I've seen a couple threads about this same dude. If he gets banned, he just creates another account.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, this guy has been kicking around for years. I know I've personally banned nearly a dozen accounts of his.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 23, 2012)

Damn, at least he tries


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Damn, at least he tries



Do or do not...


----------



## Explorer (May 23, 2012)

there may not be "try," but this guy is certainly coming close. *laugh*


----------



## Quitty (Jun 25, 2012)

Just to let you know - the dude has switched names, he is now 'mazur from spain' and is registered by the nickname 'gear123' on this here site.
He's trying to scam people via PMs.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 25, 2012)

Does he really say his name is Ernest Hemingway Hemyngway? Oh, he's clever.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 25, 2012)

Quitty said:


> Just to let you know - the dude has switched names, he is now 'mazur from spain' and is registered by the nickname 'gear123' on this here site.
> He's trying to scam people via PMs.




I got the same pm.


----------

